# Are we there yet?



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone have a specific day or week in April for, you know what?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

, Nope , Nadda , Ziltch , Negative , Sorry , Not A Peep ,


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:roll: 
Relax Mr. John P .
You know with each NEW week, it's the SAME question.  
BTW , that LARGE smiley is so cool !


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> Anyone have a specific day or week in April for, you know what?


I assume you're asking about my annual colonoscopy which is scheduled for April 26.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

We're such a caring bunch!!

Huzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Brent, I hope everything comes out ok .


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You mean the 1:350 scale colonoscopy? Now where'd I put that Proteus sub...


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

What's going on in April???? And more importantly...can we get a Net Simulcast of that colonoscopy???? Popcorn anyone????

Moi!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Brent would be the first to advocate that any such broadcast should be in its original aspect ratio. 

Brings a whole new meaning to the term "anamorphic". 

Haw haw!

Huzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wait, wait!*

"Hit rewind, I mean, go back a bit doctor, I want to see that part again!"

In DTS in selected theaters... "Is there an echo in here?"


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Unfortunately (for you guys at least ), I now have the world's most boring colonscopies. Since I lost half of it in surgery, the joyride is gone.

To quote my doctor,"We took out all of the twists and turns so you're pretty much a straight line shot from one end to the other"!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

As the hipsters used to say: "T.M.I." :freak:


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Wait wait wait, whoa, hold on, back the truck up and put the sucker in park! Something is going on in April and "I" wasn't informed?!? The sheer, brass nerve! :freak: 

...

But on a more serious note, how WOULD one do a 1/350 scale colonoscopy? Wouldn't you need a microscope and itty bitty tweezers?

And my personal wager is sometime around mid-April for the 1/350 colonoscopy that comes in styrene and happens to look like a Constitution-refit class starship and be roundabout 34 inches long... but I'm sure the resemblence is merely a coincidence. I pity those medical students looking to get to know the human colon better and suddenly finding themselves building something that... doesn't really resemble a colon. The nerve of those people marketing false products... oh well.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Brent Gair said:


> ..."We took out all of the twists and turns so you're pretty much a straight line shot from one end to the other"!


ouch! ouch! ouch! ouch!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> What's going on in April????


Ummm...... *April Fools Day?  *

*- *GJS


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just a few things to say during that "special moment".

1. "Take it easy, Doc, you're boldly going where no man has gone before."
2. "Find Amelia Earhart yet?" 
3. "Can you hear me NOW?"
4. "Oh boy, that was sphincterrific!" 
5. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" 
6. "You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married." 
7. "Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?" 
8. "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out, you do the Hokey Pokey...." 
9. "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!" 
10."If the hand don't fit, you must aquit!" 
11. "Hey, Doc, let me know if you find my dignity." 
12. "You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?" 
13. "Could you write me a note for my wife, saying that my head is not, in fact, up there?

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

14. Ya know if you find my car keys, we could both drive out !


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

15. Singing: "Sweet mystery of life at last I've found you!" :freak:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

16.Cave.....thats no cave .....Chewie get us outa here!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nighthawk said:


> But on a more serious note, how WOULD one do a 1/350 scale colonoscopy?


Well at first you'd think that clearing the engine pylons would be the most difficult task, but the diameter of the saucer makes it pretty daunting as well.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beeblebrox - jeez, that's funny!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Well, Barry Yoner Day begins (and ends) in April.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nighthawk said:


> But on a more serious note, how WOULD one do a 1/350 scale colonoscopy? Wouldn't you need a microscope and itty bitty tweezers?


 Gives me an idea for what's going on in sickbay when I get around to my cutaway version.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

17. "KHA-A-A-A-AN!!!!"


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> 17. "KHA-A-A-A-AN!!!!"


Ok, ya got me, that's hilarious. I will never be able to watch the movie again when that line hits without laughing.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

18. "I miss my old chair."

For those of you who do the Refit as the A


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> 17. "KHA-A-A-A-AN!!!!"


www.khaaan.com :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

18. "We have to get back to the ship!"


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

20. "What?? No flowers?? No dinner??" 
21. "At least _lie_ to me and tell me you still respect me!!"
22. "Hey! NO FREE SAMPLES!!"
23. "I guess this settles my bill ... I aint cheep ya' know!"
24. "Your turn next!!"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The obvious one...

25. "Did ya find any Klingons?"


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

26. The obvious answer...
They're circleing around ..............


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

27. "There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow! There's Klingons on the starboard bow, scrap 'em off Jim!"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, another classic tune stuck in my head...


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

So, has anybody else started checking their bank site daily to see if their debit/credit card has been charged?

edit: The PL website What's New page currently says "No Articles Available." Perhaps they're updating the page for the grand announcement "The refit 1701... available January 2006!"


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^[ Dr. McCoy] "That's not very damn funny" [Dr. McCoy]  
Just checked Polar Lights site ....Still says April 2005 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yeah it does. Sorry if I got your hopes up, I mean the "What's New" section that comes up when you go straight to www.polarlights.com. I don't remember, but I think it had the Nemesis Scorpion on it last I checked and now it just says "No Articles Available." 

I can't imagine anybody leaving their homepage up basically saying "Well, we're not really doing anything, there's nothing new here" for very long. That's why I speculate that they're updating something. Whether that has to do with the 1701 or not is pure speculation, but a guy can dream can't he?

edit: Doh! I just realized that you were talking about my 2006 joke.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

The recent Culttvman news update speculates about mid-April, which I think would probably be fairly accurate. By this point, I don't think they have any more excuses to delay it... but then again, I don't work for Polar Lights/RC2/whoever.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The thrill is gone. I don't want it anymore. YEA, RIGHT!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

The empty space on my "to do" shelf where it'll sit for the next few years is starting to get dusty. I can't wait much longer...I may have to .......clean.:freak:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Wouldn't it be funny if RC2/Polar Lights' STAR TREK license
expired before they had a chance to release the refit?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Stranger things have happened, CaptFrank!!! Stranger things....

Good Morning, Everyone!


Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Da Queen said:


> Stranger things have happened, CaptFrank!!! Stranger things....
> Good Morning, Everyone!
> Hugs!
> Lisa



NOW I´m worried.... really worried...


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh dear God... I'm getting chest pains, and my left arm is REALLY numb...


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Isn't JL doing a 2nd run of Die Cast? Doesn't that mean the license is still active?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Rogue1 said:


> Isn't JL doing a 2nd run of Die Cast? Doesn't that mean the license is still active?


Now, what are you doing here trying to be reasonable? Don't you realize that people have seen a chance to panic? What were you _thinking_, man?



Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> Oh dear God... I'm getting chest pains, and my left arm is REALLY numb...


"I'm...having...chest...pain."
Medic Alert at the ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm crestfallen and I can't get up!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Wow... it's been about a day and the homepage of polarlights.com still says:

"What's New
No articles available"

Uh... could someone check and see if the web-master is still breathing?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

If ya go to "coming soon" page then click "full story" you'll find it . :thumbsup:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, That last one was a little OT. I was thinking more about the impression the website makes about Polar Lights in general than just the refit's status.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

28. Didn't you read the sign? "_EXIT _ only"

José


----------



## danny39 (May 2, 2003)

lets hope the 1/350 enterprise comes next week. I cant wait. LoL


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

It needs to wait till after the 15th. I don't get paid again till then.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

29. "Oooooh! You IRS guys really enjoy your work, don't ya?"


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

El Gato said:


> 28. Didn't you read the sign? "_EXIT _ only"
> 
> José


also:
30. one way do not enter!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

31. I don't suppose this would be a good time to discuss my lack of health coverage?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

tripdeer said:


> 31. I don't suppose this would be a good time to discuss my lack of health coverage?


_Disclaimer_: USA only. Joke does not work in Canada, Europe and most Asian countries


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

32. HONEY! Get me the video camera... nevermind that our wedding is on the only tape we have...


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

El Gato said:


> _Disclaimer_: USA only. Joke does not work in Canada, Europe and most Asian countries


Yeah, I know, I was playing to the majority of my audience!  lol, from up here in Canada. Sorry, that was rude. My bad, eh? :lol:

Dan


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

We forgive you...for being Canadian.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybpdy see the last new "That 70s Show"? Kelso said they liked to go up to the border (it's set in Wisconsin) and throw things at Canadians. They never fight back, cause, well, they're Canadians.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

HEY! I resent that, that's... no, wait... oh yeah, that's true. Sorry!

My bad.

Dan

:lol:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Steven Coffey said:


> 16.Cave.....thats no cave .....Chewie get us outa here!


 
OMG I'm ChokeN' to Death on Dorito's here!!!! LOL:jest: 

LONFAN/JOHN


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

33. "A little to the left... no, to the right... AHHHH, that's the spot!"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> Anybpdy see the last new "That 70s Show"? Kelso said they liked to go up to the border (it's set in Wisconsin) and throw things at Canadians. They never fight back, cause, well, they're Canadians.


We do the same the same thing up at the Kansas border. (dives for cover in field of "waving wheat") :jest: 

33A. "Now hang the other picture above the fireplace."


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

34. "I still think it would look better a little more to the right."


----------

